# Merry Christmas!



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey there,

Since I haven't seen a thread on the forums like this, I just wanted to take the time to wish you all a Merry Christmas.

Christmas brings up mixed feelings for me personally, with elements that I both like and dislike - I think a lot of people probably feel the same and it can be a very difficult time of year for some people.

That said, I think you can take what you want from it, and the general sentiment can be quite good, even if you're not a christian.

So again, I hope you have a excellent Christmas and a virtuous and joyful new year.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Merry Christmas Alan, Phantasm, and "God Bless Us Everyone!"

And by God I mean Odin


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

Merry Christmas!


----------

